# Worried about Smallest Red



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Since I bought all 6 Pygo Natts , they have ALL doubled in size except for one. This Pygo Is just as active , just as agressive But seems like it hasnt grown at all , and infact its belly is begining to look a little thin.

No Abnormal behaviour has been observed , Still Eats Hikari Pellets and Welcomes Fresh Whitefish. What are my possibilities when it comes to this type of situation ?

First thing that popped into my head was Genetics , Because i bought the Reds 3 at a time at 2 different stores and the Reds do have some very subtle but , noticeable differences to the trained eye.

Some Have More Rhomboid shapes , while others Have Blunt Noses , and the others not so much. etc.
I dont really mind much if it were to die , it was only 5 Bucks and i bought 6 for that reason anyways , expecting to perhaps loose one.

Second Guess was Parasites , and that is why I have been watching the others , as I heard tape worm could also be a possibility.

Anyone deal With " Runt Reds " before ? how did it turn out ?

Thanks

Jon


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

only way to be sure it will grow out is to separate it from the rest if you have a extra tank. we all lose reds as result of issues like this so it is not uncommon. just feed normally and it may make it but eventually if it fails to grow faster it will likely be eaten. i doubt its a parasite because they have all been together so they should of all been infected and it is far more common to have a red that grows very slowly when that small then a red infected with parasites. good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I dont have much of an option for tank space , so all I can do is hope for the best. thanks for the Input AS , they look all happy together , I angled the Nozzle on a 45 Degreee angle into the water and they Love it ! Its a cheap powerhead alternative.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea i do the same thing lol i dont use any power heads in my tanks because i am cheap lol some of my fish like more current but for the most part none of mine care too much.


----------



## FretsOnFire00 (Sep 10, 2009)

Yup I had a runt too, was finless all the time, the other chewed the sh*t out of him. About a month ago he spent all his time in the corner of the tank , only came out to eat. Then about a week ago a woke of to just his head sitting on the bottom of the tank with a pleco chewing on it. In my opinion you should sell the runt.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

FretsOnFire00 said:


> Yup I had a runt too, was finless all the time, the other chewed the sh*t out of him. About a month ago he spent all his time in the corner of the tank , only came out to eat. Then about a week ago a woke of to just his head sitting on the bottom of the tank with a pleco chewing on it. In my opinion you should sell the runt.


LOL ! I think i remember Reading the post about that ... Funny Pleco.
I have overstocked 6 in a 90 gal. RIGHT now its fine , But i think Im gonna let this one go to the bitter end. He isnt getting Picked on ,
Infact its quite the opposite , he bullies the tank.

Seems like he has "Little Man " Syndrome. lol


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

My runt lived for a year and a half. One day he suddenly vanished. Sooner or later he'll get picked off


----------



## FretsOnFire00 (Sep 10, 2009)

sh*t you think yours is overstocked? Mine was 7 RBP's and 2 plecos in a 55 gallon. I've got nitrate issues like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey , Thats absolutely Nuts , I hope thats only a temp solution , You Definetly Need to Upgrade your tank and filtration or Your problems will only get worse.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would make sure its eating and if you cant set up a separate tank you may want to consider selling it or giving it away as most likly it will be picked off if its growing significantly slower. Some of the reds ive raided have grown at a bit different rates and were fine, but it all depends how big the difference is.

If he's looking thin its probably an eating issue. When feeding drop food in at the same time in multiple spots so the runt has a better chance or getting to one location of food and has less competition.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

sean-820 said:


> I would make sure its eating and if you cant set up a separate tank you may want to consider selling it or giving it away as most likly it will be picked off if its growing significantly slower. Some of the reds ive raided have grown at a bit different rates and were fine, but it all depends how big the difference is.
> 
> If he's looking thin its probably an eating issue. When feeding drop food in at the same time in multiple spots so the runt has a better chance or getting to one location of food and has less competition.


He is the most agressive in the tank , But he is showing the least color , he does eat... and He tends to go off and Adventure alone quite a bit.
But is definetly NOT GROWING compared to the others who have Almost Doubled His size.

To make sure , they get enough Food , I Drop them a handful of Hikari Cichlid Gold Floating MINI Pellets, about 3 times a day.
and every other day they receive Either Yellow Perch , Bay Scallops , Tilapia , Krill or Raw Prawns. All Soaked over night in Boyds Vitachem.

This shouldnt be happening , but in this hobby it does....

My Maculatus has Put on 1" since I adopted him a month and a bit ago.

Their isnt any agression towards him , or towards any of them in the tank. Ive got some Nice reds here with lots of potential. Im thinking or Partitioning my Mac Tank with the Red . Atleast this way I could monitor him for a few weeks and try to get him up to size.

What do you think sean?


----------

